# What paint to use for calipers



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

I wish to paint my calipers on my bmw. I've seen new bmws etc calipers are silver when the cars new. 

How can i recreate this look. In the past I've used hammerite smooth silver however i feel this will look far too glossy. 

Cars out the factory seem to have a matt finish to their calipers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've used this stuff before...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VHT-spray...rs-brake-caliper-BBQ-500ml-grey-/170895803695


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

That looks like the sort of stuff i want mate but wanted to brush it on so i don't have to remove and mask up the calipers.


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hammerite Smooth does a good job


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

This is what I used to do the brakes on my dodge

Brake Caliper Paint 










They also do silver :thumb:


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I used hammerite smooth on mine, doesn't look glossy at all, in fact they looked rather dull so I put wheel sealant on them to give it a bit more gloss, but even that hasn't made them over glossy :thumb:


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

cheers for the reply Geoff. Maybe I'll crack the tin of silver hammerite open then. To be fair, the last time i done the calipers on a car was a good couple years ago. 

Thinking also about doing the hub part of the discs, not the face where the wheel sits onto though. Might do these silver aswell.


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hammerite smooth on my bm pal.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

I prefer a little gloss on mine and highly recommend the Hammerite Chrome Appliance spray paint. Its not chrome its silver but has a sublte gloss. Easy to keep clean.


----------



## BeeDubz (Mar 26, 2011)

Hammerite on my BMW too, always use it. Best and most cost effective way


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

Another one for hammerite smooth. Spray on leaves a much more even and better finish IMO


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Another vote for Hammerite smooth.
Make sure you prep well though if you have surface rust or contamination.


----------



## firebirdrc (Dec 25, 2010)

Foliatec Brake Caliper Lacquer Rosso Red, for me

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_218763_langId_-1_categoryId_165675


----------



## firebirdrc (Dec 25, 2010)

Oops.., I don't know how to reduce the image size, sorry for that


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

You can get Hammerite in satin black now which looks nice!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

ive used hammerite smooth worked well , found the halfords red really thin and took 4 or 5 coats


----------



## Yassian (Sep 4, 2012)

I painted mine with foliatec gold. It's applied by brush and one coat will cover it, but I put 2 coats on mine just to make it shinier


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

I'm sure I've seen those calipers somewhere before Yass!:wave:


----------



## Yassian (Sep 4, 2012)

Are they that recognizable? :lol:

More civinfo members than I thought here. I feel home already


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

another one for foliatec....its just made for it....


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

VHT caliper paint

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VHT-ALUMI...hicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a699a14f2&_uhb=1

Awesome stuff, not usual spray nozzle either. Makes for an easy job with basic masking of caliper, very direct high coverage nozzle.

Foliatec stuff is good too and would get my vote if you're adamant on brush application


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Hammerite smooth is the go to product here. I've used it in the past on a car I used on track and still stood up to the heat.

My recent one I opted for a different brand as I feel as its a track weapon I would need something a little more job specific and here's the results I got using a VHT paint


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I've always used POR-15


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Trophy#185 said:


> VHT caliper paint
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VHT-ALUMI...hicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item3a699a14f2&_uhb=1
> 
> ...


This is the stuff I used on my brembos above. Very good product and worth the money if you ask me :driver:


----------

